# "Him We Proclaim" by Dennis Johnson



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 10, 2009)

Just finished this book (find it here) for the second time. I read it once before around 2 1/2 years ago. This second time around the book made a lot more sense to me as I in the time since have read a lot of Vos, Ridderbos, etc. and understand the "Biblical Theology" template a lot better. I found Johnson's book to be a better presentation of the Redemptive-Historical school than Goldsworthy or Clowney (which is something Johnson makes clear throughout the work, that one of his purposes in writing the book was to clarify and critique earlier works on redemptive-historical preaching).

Have others read the work and what did you think of it?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 10, 2009)

I have not read it straight through, but I bought it for its content (which I was sure to benefit from). I was not disappointed.


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Nov 10, 2009)

I read through it completely and it was revolutionary for me. The OT has been ignored for too long. Perhaps this will cause it to find its rightful place in the pulpits once again.


----------

